# Chesapeake bay retriever, any tricks/suggestions?



## Teachadog (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a chessie and we show in breed, he has a great coat but here in new england this year the weather has been crazy (rained literally all of june, was about 65 degrees until about a week ago and now is in the high 90s and very VERY humid. yick) and his coat is shedding a lot more than it ever has, not looking its best. Its not a breed I can really bathe, it takes the natural oils from it. My breeder suggested a rubber brush and said to just brush him but it seems never ending. I am worried about breaking the coat, and I won't use a furminator. My real worry is damaging the coat and ruining it... god knows I don't want that all to go down the drain over just trying to keep the house clean @[email protected] lol

any suggestions... please?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Teachadog said:


> I have a chessie and we show in breed, he has a great coat but here in new england this year the weather has been crazy (rained literally all of june, was about 65 degrees until about a week ago and now is in the high 90s and very VERY humid. yick) and his coat is shedding a lot more than it ever has, not looking its best. Its not a breed I can really bathe, it takes the natural oils from it. My breeder suggested a rubber brush and said to just brush him but it seems never ending. I am worried about breaking the coat, and I won't use a furminator. My real worry is damaging the coat and ruining it... god knows I don't want that all to go down the drain over just trying to keep the house clean @[email protected] lol
> 
> any suggestions... please?


I would follow the breeder's suggestion to use a rubber brush. A rubber horse curry, or a grooma will grab the loose coat and get it out. If he will let you vacuum him, I would follow up with that. No, don't use a furminator, or a shedding blade. You can use a stripping knife that is dulled, if you want to use that to card that loose coat out. If you have access to a High Velocity dryer, using that on him (even dry, without a bath) with help get alot of coat out. No matter what you do, its going to be very time consuming, and require alot of elbow grease with the brushing.


----------



## Teachadog (Jul 9, 2009)

oh darn lol. It feels like I have been currying him for hours (lol I am litterally using my horses old curry brush, it worked great on him but he was a lot easier to clean lol!) Thank you so much for replying graco

I am considering buying a force dryer (hi volicity dryer) I've seen some really reasonable ones on petedge, any suggestions on those? I don't want to damage the coat, that is my main concern because that is one of his personal advantages, his straight shoulders is his fault lol Last thing I need to do is ruin the coat  Would it hurt the coat to curry him while wet? And should I be doing long straight strokes or in circles (circles is the way I do it now, like with my horse) If you can't bathe a dog because you're worried about oils, how do you get him to be clean? My breeder said to not bathe him, the only time we bathe him is around his shows and not every show.

My breeder helps me a lot but this is a funny breed, all the local groomers I ask either don't have any experience with chessies or say to use a furminator -_-

ALSO is a slicker brush appropriate? Some people use them on chessies, is that the right tool or is that damaging?


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

personally, i love these dryers:
http://www.petedge.com/K-9-II-Blowe...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=263

there is a better model, but for a pet owner with one dog, this one would be fine. 

When was the last time he was bathed? Im not saying to go against your breeder, but if it has been a while since his last bath, and its going to be awhile till his next one, one bath may not hurt. I would call you're breeder and double check. B/c a bath is very helpful in removing the dead hair. But I don't want to tell you to do anything your breeder said not to do. 

I personally don't like slickers on too many dogs, and dont use one very often. I dont think it would help you with your problem though. You're best bet at removing the dead hair, without a bath, and without damaging any coat, is the force dryer. 

And, I dont know if you have one near you, but a lot of pet stores have self wash areas with equipment there, including force dryers. So even if you buy one, but have to wait for shipping, you can always try that for the meantime.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Teachadog said:


> oh darn lol. It feels like I have been currying him for hours (lol I am litterally using my horses old curry brush, it worked great on him but he was a lot easier to clean lol!) Thank you so much for replying graco
> 
> I am considering buying a force dryer (hi volicity dryer) I've seen some really reasonable ones on petedge, any suggestions on those? I don't want to damage the coat, that is my main concern because that is one of his personal advantages, his straight shoulders is his fault lol Last thing I need to do is ruin the coat  Would it hurt the coat to curry him while wet? And should I be doing long straight strokes or in circles (circles is the way I do it now, like with my horse) If you can't bathe a dog because you're worried about oils, how do you get him to be clean? My breeder said to not bathe him, the only time we bathe him is around his shows and not every show.
> 
> ...



No, the slicker brush is going to be a waste of your time. It's going to take very little coat out, and not be worth it. I would be using the curry in long and short flicking motions, NOT in circular motions like you would on horses. The is going to be the gentlest on the coat. A force dryer is not going to damage the coat if you are using it on him to blow that loose coat out. However, you want to make sure that you aren't ruffling up the outer coat to much that it won't lay down as it should. 

I disagree with your breeder about bathing. However, I am not a chessie breeder, nor do I have a specialty with them. But, being a groomer that grooms both pets and show dogs, I bath dogs from weekly to yearly, and I must say that the more they are bathed, the shinier their coats are, and the healthier their coats are. I can't imagine not having a bath the week of a conformation show! Now I wouldn't bath a chessie the day of a show, but probably 3 or 4 days before, and then keep them clean. That gives some time to get the coat laying nice. There are SO many shampoos out there made for dogs that WILL NOT remove the dogs natural oils. Chris Christensen, Isle of Dogs, Les Pooch, Plush Puppy are the top of the line manufacturers, whose products are made for show dogs. Their reps will be able to help you find the right shampoo/conditioners for your dog. There are so many products out there for dogs/show dogs and they do work, and they can improve the way your dog looks immensly. 

I would not curry him or brush him when wet. Wet hair can be stretched and cause damage. I agree with Purplex..K9II is the best dryer. There may be cheaper ones..but you will need the power of the K9II, and it will hold up forever for you and one dog.

Forgot...to help disperse the natural oils after a bath, I would get a Boar brush, if you don't already have one. Chris Christenson makes excellent ones. You can also mist him with mink or emu oil, and brush it in. It will shine him up, and make him look fab.


----------



## Teachadog (Jul 9, 2009)

thank you so much! I guess Chessies are known for their natural oil, it is a lot more than a lot of breeds (they naturally have a very doggy odor although mine isn't as bad as some) it actually is supposed to feel oilly to the touch. It's not like a lab or a golden who is supposed to feel soft, you should actually be able to feel the oil in the coat.

Where do I find the emu or mink oil? I'll look up those brushes. He hasn't been bathed in probably four months, his coat is looking great but I notice when I brush him out theres a lot of dirt. He needs a bath. I'll go check out those shampoos.

Is that the right force dryer even if I plan to get another dog? I am planning on adopting a standard poodle within the next year or two, which I will probably try to learn to groom at home. I would rather spend more and get a product I don't have to replace for the next 10 years. 

thanks again all for your help!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Teachadog said:


> Where do I find the emu or mink oil? I'll look up those brushes. He hasn't been bathed in probably four months, his coat is looking great but I notice when I brush him out theres a lot of dirt. He needs a bath. I'll go check out those shampoos.
> 
> Is that the right force dryer even if I plan to get another dog? I am planning on adopting a standard poodle within the next year or two, which I will probably try to learn to groom at home. I would rather spend more and get a product I don't have to replace for the next 10 years.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Teachadog (Jul 9, 2009)

A sprayer??

And with the boar brush is it the kent brush and do I need to get the 'cleaning brush' ($14) or 'all bristle' ($50). I have put the dryer on my wish list.  Should I just use an oatmeal shampoo or one with baking soda? Is a conditioner a good idea? I know too many questions


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Teachadog said:


> A sprayer??
> 
> And with the boar brush is it the kent brush and do I need to get the 'cleaning brush' ($14) or 'all bristle' ($50). I have put the dryer on my wish list.  Should I just use an oatmeal shampoo or one with baking soda? Is a conditioner a good idea? I know too many questions


A sprayer like a shower sprayer..not the dump a bucket over the dog method..LOL 

I would get this brush for smoothing the coat, and bringing up the oils/distributing the oils. No need for a "cleaning brush" or anything like that. This is Chris Christensen, and can be seen in good view at chrissystems.com That is the brush I would recommend to us with the oil, if you want to spritz with mink oil as well. (and a little bit goes a long way with that oil, FYI)

<<<<<<IONIC BRASS/BOAR COMBINATION PALM BRUSH

NOTE: This brush is not to be used on wet coats or with any liquid products, for they will oxidize the brass. It is intended to be used as a finishing brush on clean, dry coats.>>>>>>>>>>>>

I would stay away from oatmeal, baking soday, tea tree, etc and so on. No specialty shampoo like that. They are not made for frequent bathing, and may be too harsh, (Oatmeal is very drying, for example) stripping the coat of natural oils..I would probably opt for the Day To Day Shampoo, and possibly conditioner from Chris Christensen..again, at the above website..(once you know what you are looking for, you can find a cheaper distributor I am guessing, but the site has the most info about the products for you to read). It specifically is made for frequent bathing, and should not strip the coat of oils, especially when used infrequently as you are. I would probably try no conditoner...just because conditioners do soften coats, and may not help your cause...And make sure you DILUTE to the bottle's specifications...Using the product full strength is going to defeat your purpose, and is not necessary. Follow the directions for use on the label.  More is not better. 

Never too many questions.  Happy to help. Feel free to ask away.


----------

